# Glass Cutting



## fishiefish (Mar 24, 2015)

Hello! Does anybody know where to get pieces of glass cut at a certain size? I'm building a DIY glass sliding lid for my tanks and I'm not sure where to get the glass. 
Thanks!


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Based on google - Crystal Glass should work for you in Richmond.
You could always try to find some plate glass for free on craigslist and buy a glass cutter and tempt fate by doing it on your own its fairly easy.


----------



## fishiefish (Mar 24, 2015)

oh right! that sounds pretty useful! thanks!


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I had crystal or speedy do some cutting for me. Can't remember which one, it is just off Kingsway in Burnaby. I think it is imperial St.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

In Burnaby, I usually use Candu Glass.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Look on craigslist, get free glass and try to cut it yourself. It's easy.
Piece of glass from art frame is just one example.
I don't have too much experience, but if the glass is free, bring it over and we'll learn together.
New glass is soft and easy to cut. Older, is more brittle, I find, and sometimes it won't cut exactly where you want.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I get my glass cut at Bill's Glass in Vancouver.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

What sort of prices do the shops charge?


----------



## xinnypie (Nov 26, 2014)

Speedy glass in richmond does glass cutting


----------



## fishiefish (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for the response everyone! I contacted Crystal Glass in richmond. I was quoted $20+ tax for two pieces of glass at 15cmx59cm, 3mm thick. $20 seems like a fair price to pay?


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

That seems reasonable to me.
But phone anyone else close by that would do the same job and compare price


----------



## fishiefish (Mar 24, 2015)

Picked up the glass today. i got it cut from crystal glass. the actual price for 2 pieces + safety edge was only $13 including tax. pretty cheap!


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for this thread and discussion ... I had some specific tank ideas to take maximum use of my fish room and was thinking of a DIY build. I thought I'd contact Concept Aquariums first. They were more than helpful. They quoted a great price and said the easiest way for me to go would be to order through King Ed's as they deal with them all the time and would be able to ship to them. This makes it easier for me and pretty easy pick-up as well.

Thanks again BC AQ ...


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

I, too, bought from Crystal Glass (in Chilliwack). I do not know if all these stores are connected, but the service I received in Chilliwack was top-notch. Done same-day. $6 for one piece on a 10-gallon tank. I gave the man $10 because the quality and service were certainly worth the price.

:0)


----------

